# My first responder son got the Virus!!!



## Ronni (Jul 23, 2020)

My oldest son Corey, the firefighter paramedic, and Captain of his station,  had the virus!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





He waited to tell me till he knew he was going to be OK, to protect me, because he knew I'd be on the first plane out to CA to be with him!
He felt off for a day, next day he had a headache.  He was at the fire station so he just hung there till the next day, had a fever and turned himself in to their medic.  He was tested and it was positive.  He went home, quarantined himself in the lower level of his house, and 5 days in lost his taste and smell.  It slowly started to come back after several days, fever went away, and he felt totally fine.  He built a retaining wall in his backyard while he was convalescing, that's how little it affected him!

I am so relieved that he's OK, even though when he FaceTimed me to tell me, I cried for 5 minutes straight, which he expected.  He even told his kids "Grams is gonna freak out, she'll cry, just let her and she'll be OK after a while."  Which is exactly what happened.  I cried for about 5 minutes, and he just sat there and soothed me till I got past it, and I could hear the kids in the background saying "Dad you were right she did freak out/OMG she's still crying?/is she OK/it's OK Grams" etc.

So relieved he's OK, trying to not ramp up my anxiety with all the What If's.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 23, 2020)

Awwww Ronni! I totally understand. Glad he's ok. He managed to keep the rest of the family safe?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 23, 2020)

Very happy know all is well with your son, Ronni.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 23, 2020)

It's a relief to know he's well, Ronni.


----------



## win231 (Jul 23, 2020)

Glad he's OK (of course)
Something to think about for those who blame the virus' spread on people who don't want to wear a mask.
As a paramedic, I'm sure he would always be wearing a mask.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 23, 2020)

Ronni said:


> My oldest son Corey, the firefighter paramedic, and Captain of his station,  had the virus!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Corey was very considerate in waiting to tell you.  I'm so glad to hear that he has recovered and is doing okay now.  Much respect and thanks to him and all our first responders, especially during this pandemic.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 23, 2020)

win231 said:


> Glad he's OK (of course)
> Something to think about for those who blame the virus' spread on people who don't want to wear a mask.
> As a paramedic, I'm sure he would always be wearing a mask.


That's true, but I doubt all the people he had to come into close contact with were wearing masks.  His mask protected others, they had to wear theirs to protect him....but that obviously wasn't always possible.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 23, 2020)

Situations like this are so worrisome, I would be freaking out too.

A vaccine cannot come soon enough.

You hang in there Ronnie.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 23, 2020)

Ronni I'm so happy he is ok.  I would have freaked out as well.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 23, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Awwww Ronni! I totally understand. Glad he's ok. He managed to keep the rest of the family safe?


Thanks all.  

Yes @MarciKS his family is fine. I should have included that in my original post. His wife and 4 girls were all tested after he tested positive and the tests came back negative. They were tested again 10 days later when Corey has his retest before he was cleared for work, and all continued to test test negative.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 23, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Yes @MarciKS his family is fine. I should have included that in my original post. His wife and 4 girls were all tested after he tested positive and the tests came back negative. They were tested again 10 days later when Corey has his retest before he was cleared for work, and all continued to test test negative.


A couple of coworkers in my dept have it. They're out for quite a while. Both younger with families. It's made me a little nervous. I'm glad to hear everyone is ok.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 23, 2020)

My goodness how scary for you to hear he had been infected, and so relieved hearing he was ok. An emotional roller coaster for sure.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 23, 2020)

Even in teens the lingering after effect re not pleasant.


----------



## win231 (Jul 23, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> That's true, but I doubt all the people he had to come into close contact with were wearing masks.  His mask protected others, they had to wear theirs to protect him....but that obviously wasn't always possible.


Point missed.  We're being told to "wear a mask to protect ourselves from others _*and*_ to protect others from us."  If that worked, no one who wore a mask could get the virus or give it to anyone.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 24, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Yes @MarciKS his family is fine. I should have included that in my original post. His wife and 4 girls were all tested after he tested positive and the tests came back negative. They were tested again 10 days later when Corey has his retest before he was cleared for work, and all continued to test test negative.


I have a friend in So Cal who almost certainly has Covid.  Fever, cough, etc.  He's young - 28ish.  Went to his doctor and got a swab test.  TEN DAYS LATER and he's still waiting for results.  He quarantined himself, but by the time many people with iffier symptoms get test results, they've passed the virus along.   

Ronni's son was almost certainly fast-tracked for quick results because of his job (and I'm so glad for him and you, Ronni), but timely testing results are still a serious problem in this country.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 24, 2020)

So pleased your son is all right now, Ronni. He was considerate in waiting to tell you about it. Our children are so precious to us - I understand why you cried. You must be so relieved.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 24, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Ronni's son was almost certainly fast-tracked for quick results because of his job (and I'm so glad for him and you, Ronni), but timely testing results are still a serious problem in this country.



@StarSong yeah, I assume he was fast tracked...he and his family both. From the way he related to me what went down, there was no delay in getting the results, both positive and negative.  Which makes sense ... I imagine all first responders, because they’re on the front lines, are given similar priority.


----------



## asp3 (Jul 24, 2020)

Glad to hear your son got through Covid and I hope that he continues to be healthy.


----------



## rgp (Jul 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> Point missed.  We're being told to "wear a mask to protect ourselves from others _*and*_ to protect others from us."  If that worked, no one who wore a mask could get the virus or give it to anyone.




 Oh no, here we are agreeing again .......... this has to stop ..........


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 24, 2020)

I can't believe I keep having to repeat this....
If you wear your mask it protects us. If we wear our masks it protects you.

If only one of you is masked up that means the unmasked person is putting everyone else at risk. That's why they recommend *EVERYONE *wear a mask. How hard is that to understand?


----------



## MickaC (Jul 24, 2020)

@Ronni   Hitting far too close to home, Ronni. I'm sad he was infected, i'm glad his family kept safe from it, and happy he's recovered.
The amount of worry, tears, that must have come because of this virus.
We need to express the highest of appreciation, to all ones putting their life at risk, to help others, And your son is one who deserves great appreciation.
Happy for the return of being safe and well for you Ronni, and your family.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 24, 2020)

@Ronni 
 I am so sorry that you , and your son and family, have had that terrible upset.
Very, very glad, he and they are doing well!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2020)

Really scary, Ronni.  As a mother and grandmother, I can relate!  Thank goodness all appears to be well.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 24, 2020)

Ronni, I TOO would have bawled like a baby!! Joining others with wishing him continued good health. I can see my two sons doing the same, as I would have worried myself crazy. What a sweet sensitive family in comforting your crying.


----------



## garyt1957 (Jul 26, 2020)

win231 said:


> Point missed.  We're being told to "wear a mask to protect ourselves from others _*and*_ to protect others from us."  If that worked, no one who wore a mask could get the virus or give it to anyone.


C'mon man, nobody has said it's 100% effective. Nobody. But it reduces the risk of infection from both sides, so why not do it?


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 26, 2020)

win231 said:


> Glad he's OK (of course)
> Something to think about for those who blame the virus' spread on people who don't want to wear a mask.
> As a paramedic, I'm sure he would always be wearing a mask.


Something interesting is surfacing in Australia. Medical staff who come down with COVID 19 are not getting it at work where they wear full PPE and have very strict protocols to follow. Contact tracing of new clusters has linked a number of positive results to social events since restrictions have started to loosen.

By the way, Ronni, you have a son to be proud of. Very proud.


----------



## win231 (Jul 26, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> Something interesting is surfacing in Australia. Medical staff who come down with COVID 19 are not getting it at work where they wear full PPE and have very strict protocols to follow. Contact tracing of new clusters has linked a number of positive results to social events since restrictions have started to loosen.


Big difference between the masks we're wearing & the PPE medical personnel wear.  Their head is completely covered & they have breathing apparatus.  That's why masks alone are useless.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 26, 2020)

*Masks alone are not useless.* They are better than nothing but they are meant to be part of an overall plan of control of infection rates. Are you aware of the concept of synergy?

Synergy (_noun)_

the interaction or cooperation of two or more organizations, substances, or other agents to produce a combined effect greater than the sum of their separate effects.


----------



## old medic (Jul 27, 2020)

Pass along our Prayers and thanks... one Medic to another


----------



## Ronni (Jul 27, 2020)

old medic said:


> Pass along our Prayers and thanks... one Medic to another


Aww honey I definitely will!


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 27, 2020)

@Ronni,  so thankful to hear he had a mild case and is recovered!  It was very considerate of him to wait to tell you!


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> Big difference between the masks we're wearing & the PPE medical personnel wear.  Their head is completely covered & they have breathing apparatus.  That's why masks alone are useless.



Medical personnel for the most part are not wearing respirators with a breathing apparatus.  In fact, the only people I've seen with those were military early on when repatriating people on military planes. 

We all know your opinions/fixation about masks  ...ad nauseaum.   But don't make stuff up.  

Most medical personnel are wearing N95s with face shields.   Some have exhalation valves but that's not recommended because it doesn't protect others since the wearers breath exits the valve.

This is a pic of a respirator with a breathing apparatus and it is not standard for medical personnel.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 27, 2020)

Sure glad he's OK.  He sure knows you!  I bet you're SO PROUD OF HIM!


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 27, 2020)

Ronni, my warmest thought are with you and your family.  Big hugs.


----------

